# Suecia está siendo desestabilizada por la inmigración masiva de musulmanes.



## wagner (7 Jun 2022)

Suecia está siendo *desestabilizada* por la *inmigración masiva de musulmanes.* La Policía ha pedido ayuda en varias ocasiones y solo* es cuestión de tiempo que el país necesite la intervención de sus fuerzas militares* para evitar una catástrofe humanitaria.

Un informe del gobierno sueco que recoge el diario _Sharq al-Awsat_, concluye que el número de áreas denominadas *«zonas de alta peligrosidad»* por* la aplicación de la sharia abiertamente en Estocolmo, creció a 62 en el primer semestre de 2017* sobre las 55 censadas en diciembre de 2016.

*El aumento no solo incluye el número en cantidad, sino también el tamaño geográfico de dichas áreas*
Dan Eliasson, comisionado de la Policía Nacional de Suecia, habló esta semana en la televisión nacional y pidió colaboración: «Ayúdennos», dijo, advirtiendo que* las fuerzas policiales del país ya no pueden ingresar en dichas áreas para sostener la ley*, y, por lo tanto, considera pedir apoyo a todos los poderes del Estado.

Un experto en investigación sobre países desestabilizados y ganador en 2011 de la Orden de la Medalla de los Serafines de Suecia, Johan Patrick Engellau, quien ha trabajado con organismos supranacionales, como Naciones Unidas y varias ONG europeas, en materia de inmigración y refugiados, advirtió por carta a la Comisión de Seguridad Migratoria de la Unión Europea sobre la gravedad de la situación de Suecia:

*«Me temo que es el final de la Suecia organizada, decente e igualitaria que hemos conocido hasta ahora. Personalmente, no me sorprendería si se produjera un conflicto en forma de guerra civil. En algunos lugares del país, la guerra civil probablemente ya ha comenzado, aunque la coalición de gobierno no parece haberse enterado», escribió Engellau*
El canal de televisión* 10 News* informó recientemente cómo Suecia ha perdido grandes áreas a manos de grupos armados y religiosos descritos como milicias islámicas. El jefe de la policía de Estocolmo, Lars Alversjo, declaró que: _«*hay niveles de violencia como nunca se vieron en el país y en varias zonas de Estocolmo que están quedando fuera de la esfera del Estado*«. _

También observó que_ «el sistema jurídico, pilar en toda sociedad democrática, está colapsando en Suecia»._

El Servicio de Seguridad Sueco (Säkerhetspolisen) advirtió que el país está siendo_* «infiltrado por cientos de islámicos que comparten la ideología del Estado Islámico (ISIS, por sus siglas en inglés)»*_, y en muchos lugares los funcionarios públicos solicitan escolta policial o protección para desplazarse a sus oficinas.










Estocolmo, la primera capital europea al borde de la catástrofe humanitaria por imponerse la sharia: "hay niveles de violencia como nunca se vieron en el país" - Nuestra España


Suecia está siendo desestabilizada por la inmigración masiva de musulmanes. La Policía ha pedido ayuda en varias ocasiones




nuestraespana.com


----------



## zirick (7 Jun 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## Barquero (7 Jun 2022)

Es el fin de la democracia.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (7 Jun 2022)

Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:








Gobierno de Suecia en Irán:


----------



## nelsoncito (7 Jun 2022)

Eso ha votado la manginada sueca y eso ha obtenido.

Ahí veis el asqueroso gobierno de charos llevando a un país a la bancarrota social.

¿Os recuerda a algún otro gobierno más cercano?


----------



## Michael_Knight (7 Jun 2022)

Coño!, tenemos nuevo fanzine nazi por lo que se ve.


----------



## Lonchafina (7 Jun 2022)

Pero la OTAN les va a defender de los rusos.


----------



## Saco de papas (7 Jun 2022)

Que empiece el saqueo de suecas...


----------



## HuskyJerk (7 Jun 2022)

No problemo, la OTAN les ayudará.


----------



## TALEBIANO (7 Jun 2022)

Y qué cojones esperaban... esperábamos.


----------



## Burbujasredondas (7 Jun 2022)

No se podía de sabé…


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (7 Jun 2022)

Que les den surströming y salen por patas todos los moros


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (7 Jun 2022)

Ya deberian haber hecho como Noruega, la roja que ha entrado alli se ha puesto a expulsar a vagos, maleantes y delincuentes.

Cosa que es tan obvia que no se como no es la norma y no lo raro.


----------



## Gubelkian (7 Jun 2022)

Pero es algo que no se podía saber y en lo que nadie reparó ni advirtió jamás.


----------



## tixel (7 Jun 2022)

Que se jodan. Recogen todo lo que han sembrado. No nos ponían a Suecia de modelo, de pais avanzado y modelo para los demás. Simplemente están obteniendo el resultado de votar socialismo décadas. Que se jodan, poca pena me dan los del Norte de Europa, son unos degenerados y ya lo demostraran.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (7 Jun 2022)

que se jodan


----------



## Jasa (7 Jun 2022)

Pues... no se, hablando en serio, creo que es un titular catastrofista pero quien le toque esas zonas poco le parecerá, pasa lo mismo en la gran Francia y su gran París en ciertos barrios.

Ahora bien, pensad la jugada (modo papel aluminio on), jugada perfecta para declarar estado de sitio, con sus guerrillas urbanas (no de ciudadanos originales y ancestrales armados, todo lo contrario aunque creo que si era más fácil tener arma en Suecia) y eliminar los derechos civiles de los ciudadanos.


----------



## AMP (7 Jun 2022)

Y cuando ya sea demasiado tarde los mangisuecos votarán fascismo en un desesperado intento de que "los malos" los salven de las consecuencias de sus propias decisiones. 

Pero, repito, ya será demasiado tarde.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## DVD1975 (7 Jun 2022)

Lo q era Suecia.
Ahora de dice que tal persona es sueca y ves a un musulmán integrista jajaa.
Como los moros catalanes nacionalizados en España q les entran a las inglesas en Londres y dio la casualidad que se encontraron con un compi mío y les dijo..tu no eres español pero si no hablas castellano.
Y va el moro y le dice dónde naciste?.
En Cataluña.
Y le dice dime tal río o tal montaña de Cataluña y el moro no tenía ni puta idea.
Y mi compi le dijo tío..no mientas tu no has nacido en españa eres nacionalizado jajaas.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (7 Jun 2022)

Pues nada ... Abramos una ONG , desde burbuja, para acoger a suecas autóctonas.


----------



## Derrochaduros (7 Jun 2022)

A ver si se ponen las pilas los moros de allí y les ponen un pañuelo a las que gobiernan y a fregar.


----------



## brotes_verdes (7 Jun 2022)

Si los suecos votaron que quieren eso ¿Quiénes somos nosotros para criticarlo?

No seamos fascistas y alegremonos por ellos.

Y no olvidemos que nuestra familia, nuestros vecinos, nuestros amigos, nuestros compañeros de trabajo, tambien quieren que eso pase en España


----------



## ciudadlibre (7 Jun 2022)

de ahi las prisas por entrar en la OTAN, y no para defenderse de putin


----------



## Tupper (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Irán:



Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia en el año 2045.


----------



## hyugaa (7 Jun 2022)

Altamente nutritivo, está semana ya no cenare por las noches


----------



## circodelia2 (7 Jun 2022)

Ya sabemos otro pais donde van a ir a parar los javelins desaparecidos en Ucrania. 
....


----------



## Le_petit (7 Jun 2022)

Deberian entra a los guetos a dialogar y preguntarles en que les hemos fallado como sociedad en occidente. Desde España, podemos mandar representacion para que dialoguen.

Teresa Rodriguez seria una perfecta candidata. No dejan de ser sus niños los que estan ahi. Echenique seria otro perfecto candidato para llevar el dialogo a esos sitios.

No dudo que ellos, junto a la charia que hay en el gobierno Sueco, harian entrar en razones a Mohamed, estallando este en lagrimas y deponiendo de inmediato su AK-47 y todo los Javelins que tendran guardados de procedencia Ucra, que comenta el de arriba


----------



## Gorkako (7 Jun 2022)

Estos suecos mira que fallar a la pobre gente....


----------



## wagner (7 Jun 2022)

Poco me parece.


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lonchafina dijo:


> Pero la OTAN les va a defender de los rusos.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 Jun 2022)

Al fin la ingeriería social después de décadas, está dando sus frutos.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Jun 2022)

nelsoncito dijo:


> *Eso ha votado la manginada sueca y eso ha obtenido.*
> 
> Ahí veis el asqueroso gobierno de charos llevando a un país a la bancarrota social.
> 
> ¿Os recuerda a algún otro gobierno más cercano?


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

wagner dijo:


> *Me temo que es el final de la Suecia organizada, decente e igualitaria que hemos conocido hasta ahora*.



Claro ¿Y por qué era igualitaria? Muy sencillo, porque sólo había un pueblo y no 500. Ahora que disfruten de la multiculturalidad y que les den por culo.

El resto de Europa que se prepare, que esto es el principio del fin del mundo occidental. Gracias al rojerío y a los liberales de mierda.


----------



## skan (7 Jun 2022)

Es patético ver como una sociedad se deja pisotear así.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (7 Jun 2022)

Saber no se podía


----------



## Clorhídrico (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## HIPOCAMPO68 (7 Jun 2022)

Es el resultado de 40 años de Charocracia Hembrista misandrista Socialdemocracia endofoba, tienen lo que han votado, muchos años de mierda.....


----------



## andresitozgz (7 Jun 2022)

wagner dijo:


> Suecia está siendo *desestabilizada* por la *inmigración masiva de musulmanes.* La Policía ha pedido ayuda en varias ocasiones y solo* es cuestión de tiempo que el país necesite la intervención de sus fuerzas militares* para evitar una catástrofe humanitaria.
> 
> Un informe del gobierno sueco que recoge el diario _Sharq al-Awsat_, concluye que el número de áreas denominadas *«zonas de alta peligrosidad»* por* la aplicación de la sharia abiertamente en Estocolmo, creció a 62 en el primer semestre de 2017* sobre las 55 censadas en diciembre de 2016.
> 
> ...



La noticia habla de datos de 2016 y 2017... ¿en serio que no has sido capaz de leerte la puta noticia antes de publicarla? Podrías publicar miles de noticias sobre inmigración actuales y publicas esto?Eres un progre infiltrado?

Dejad de difundir mierda que sólo sirve para alimentar y justificar a la izquierda.


----------



## wagner (7 Jun 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> La noticia habla de datos de 2016 y 2017... ¿en serio que no has sido capaz de leerte la puta noticia antes de publicarla? Podrías publicar miles de noticias sobre inmigración actuales y publicas esto?Eres un progre infiltrado?
> 
> Dejad de difundir mierda que sólo sirve para alimentar y justificar a la izquierda.



La noticia es del 6 de junio de 2022.


----------



## Berrón (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya infierno de crancos, con Franco las suecas estaban mejor


----------



## andresitozgz (7 Jun 2022)

wagner dijo:


> La noticia es del 6 de junio de 2022.



"Un informe del gobierno sueco que recoge el diario _Sharq al-Awsat_, concluye que el número de áreas denominadas *«zonas de alta peligrosidad»* por* la aplicación de la sharia abiertamente en Estocolmo, creció a 62 en el primer semestre de 2017* sobre las 55 censadas en diciembre de 2016."

Pues entonces lo que da pena es el medio que publica la noticia... habla del incremento de 2016 a 2017 en una noticia de 2022?


----------



## cuasi-pepito (7 Jun 2022)

A mi primo unos borrachos le dieron un empujon en Suecia y le sacaron sangre de la nariz...la novia sueca gritando y diciendo de ir a denunciar...mi primo acostumbrado a las tortas de los bares diciendo que daba igual....total que por tranquilizar a la novia fueron a comisaria.

Al día siguiente salió en las noticias locales y a los meses recibió 200k pts de aquellos años by the face como compensación del Estado Sueco por haber sufrido una agresión una persona visitante.

Suecia ¿quien te ha visto y quien te ve?


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Jun 2022)

No. Que quede una cosa clara. Está siendo desestabilizada por quienes PERMITEN QUE ENTREN.


----------



## SBrixton (7 Jun 2022)

HIPOCAMPO68 dijo:


> Es el resultado de 40 años de Charocracia Hembrista misandrista Sociademocracia endofoba, tienen lo que han votado, muchos años de mierda.....



40 años del gran capital entrometido en la politica, preselecionando a los candidatos a politicos entre los mas adecuados para sus intereses, a los mas corruptos y menos preparados, haciendo lobbie y financiando a todas las fuerzas politicas para legislar a su beneficio.

Creando en el proceso un sistema de corrupcion e inmundicia politica tan podrido y extenso que el gran capital arabe tambien ha podido encontar sus huecos para entrometerse. Asi como los servios de intelegencia propios y extraños.

En esta historia hay un claro culpable, un cerebro organizador, y no es ni el ignorante votante ni el politico, sindicalista, periodista, intelectual, corrupto y deseoso de dineros que hacen la existencia tan agradable.


----------



## Okjito (7 Jun 2022)

tengo un amigo viviendo en Suecia desde hace unos años. En su grupo de amigos hay 2 chicas violadas...y diría que el 100% han recibido ciertos abusos por las calles.


----------



## elmegaduque (7 Jun 2022)

Y el desestabilizador que la desestabilice buen desestabilizador será.


----------



## todoayen (7 Jun 2022)

Así que eso es una "democracia avanzada"?

Pensaba que era otra cosa.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El gobierno de Suecia en Suecia en 2030


----------



## SBrixton (7 Jun 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> A mi primo unos borrachos le dieron un empujon en Suecia y le sacaron sangre de la nariz...la novia sueca gritando y diciendo de ir a denunciar...mi primo acostumbrado a las tortas de los bares diciendo que daba igual....total que por tranquilizar a la novia fueron a comisaria.
> 
> Al día siguiente salió en las noticias locales y a los meses recibió 200k pts de aquellos años by the face como compensación del Estado Sueco por haber sufrido una agresión una persona visitante.
> 
> Suecia ¿quien te ha visto y quien te ve?



Por aquellos tiempos la esposa de coveniencia de un inmigrante español se presento en su komuna de Dinamarca alegando que habia perdido el bolso con una buena pasata dentro, dos salarios de los de entoces....Y le dieron el dinero.

Eso si, años despues este cordobes harto de los chantajes de la danesa casada con el por una mesualidad, aunque habian sido novios en un principio, fue a la komuna y les expico que cada dia lo chantajeaba mas. Le dijeron usted no se preocuope que no le vamos a expulsar del pais y a esta zorra la vamos a poner firme.


----------



## David_ (7 Jun 2022)

Creía que la llegada masiva de musulmanes había fortalecido el país.


----------



## jotace (7 Jun 2022)

Recordad el Líbano.

Un país de mayoría cristiana que se le ocurrió acoger a unos pocos millones de follacabras.


----------



## John Smmith (7 Jun 2022)

Yo soy Putin y no los invado ni que me lo pidan. Que se jodan!!


----------



## XRL (7 Jun 2022)

las charos destruyendo europa,estarán contentas


----------



## davitin (7 Jun 2022)

Una guerra civil es lo mejor que podría pasar en Suecia.


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ajajajaj


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder tío, nunca dos fotos habían dicho tanto. 

Brutal, joder.

Pocas mujeres sirven para gobernar. Y esas, está claro que no sirven ni para fregar.


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Que se jodan. Recogen todo lo que han sembrado. No nos ponían a Suecia de modelo, de pais avanzado y modelo para los demás. Simplemente están obteniendo el resultado de votar socialismo décadas. Que se jodan, poca pena me dan los del Norte de Europa, son unos degenerados y ya lo demostraran.



La próxima vez que voten nacionalsocialismo, esos te arreglan el país en un periquete y vuelven a ser la auténtica Suecia. Pero que luego nadie pida cuentas por la sangre derramada, pues los culpables de todo esto son los marxistas y liberales de "no hay fronteras" "nadie es ilegal" o "ese es más sueco que Harald".


----------



## grom (7 Jun 2022)

wagner dijo:


> Suecia está siendo *desestabilizada* por la *inmigración masiva de musulmanes.* La Policía ha pedido ayuda en varias ocasiones y solo* es cuestión de tiempo que el país necesite la intervención de sus fuerzas militares* para evitar una catástrofe humanitaria.
> 
> Un informe del gobierno sueco que recoge el diario _Sharq al-Awsat_, concluye que el número de áreas denominadas *«zonas de alta peligrosidad»* por* la aplicación de la sharia abiertamente en Estocolmo, creció a 62 en el primer semestre de 2017* sobre las 55 censadas en diciembre de 2016.
> 
> ...



Que les den mucho por culo.


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Y cuando ya sea demasiado tarde los mangisuecos votarán fascismo en un desesperado intento de que "los malos" los salven de las consecuencias de sus propias decisiones.
> 
> Pero, repito, ya será demasiado tarde.




Nunca es tarde para volver al fascismo en toda Europa, ojalá se volviera a eso. Estas mierdas con el fascismo no pasaban.


----------



## Cens0r (7 Jun 2022)

La mejor defensa es acceso a armas y privatizarlo todo. Todo el mundo se responsabiliza de lo que es suyo y tiene herramientas para defenderlo.


----------



## brickworld (7 Jun 2022)

Más moros coño!!! La pena es que nos dará tiempo a disfrutar de llevar chilabas y ver el puto ministerio de igualdad convertido en una madrasa jajajajaja

GRACIAS PROGRES SOCIALISTAS!!!


----------



## Baltasar G thang (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perrapvtas agachando la cabeza como allah manda

allahu akbar!!!


----------



## Lain Coubert (7 Jun 2022)

Di sí al trapo en la cabeza. Lo que el feminismo desea!


----------



## MrDanger (7 Jun 2022)

No se podía saber.

Aquí nos va a pasar lo mismo y tiene más delito, que ya los padecimos más de 800 años (que se dice pronto).

Ya veréis qué risas cuando partidos abiertamente musulmanes empiecen a conseguir representación en las instituciones.


----------



## brotes_verdes (7 Jun 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> tengo un amigo viviendo en Suecia desde hace unos años. En su grupo de amigos hay 2 chicas violadas...y diría que el 100% han recibido ciertos abusos por las calles.



Esas dos violadas ¿Que habian votado exactamente? Porque si ellas mismas querian llenar sus calles de moros violadores, luego no deberian quejarse


----------



## gpm (7 Jun 2022)

El socialismo no es ninguna broma.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Que se jodan. Recogen todo lo que han sembrado. No nos ponían a Suecia de modelo, de pais avanzado y modelo para los demás. Simplemente están obteniendo el resultado de votar socialismo décadas. Que se jodan, poca pena me dan los del Norte de Europa, son unos degenerados y ya lo demostraran.



ya en los libros de stieg larsson, los de la trilogía millenium, daban datos como que el 40% de las mujeres en suecia habían sufrido abusos sexuales o algo así, en el 2004, lo que no contaba el progre de los cojones es que ese incremento de abusos sexuales en una sociedad supuestamente modélica estaba causada por los nuevos suecos.

Hace más de una década que saben lo que hay, no la borregada, sino los políticos y la policía.


----------



## rsaca (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prefiero el gobierno finlandés. Por lo menos están buenas.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Claro ¿Y por qué era igualitaria? Muy sencillo, porque sólo había un pueblo y no 500. Ahora que disfruten de la multiculturalidad y que les den por culo.
> 
> El resto de Europa que se prepare, que esto es el principio del fin del mundo occidental. Gracias al rojerío y a los liberales de mierda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082411



qué 500 ni qué cojones, si los que dan por culo son 2 o 3 a lo más, con muchas culturas se puede convivir, son las 2 o 3 de siempre (moros, gitanos y pongan en este espacio el de su preferencia).


----------



## 1911 (7 Jun 2022)

Meter piaras de marrones en países occidentales es un plan sin fisuras, la realidad así nos lo demuestra.

Luego según que idiotas dicen que ser nacional de un país es tener el DNI correspondiente.


----------



## César92 (7 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> qué 500 ni qué cojones, si los que dan por culo son 2 o 3 a lo más, con muchas culturas se puede convivir, son las 2 o 3 de siempre (moros, gitanos y pongan en este espacio el de su preferencia).




Ya... ¿Supongo que no creerás que he dicho 500 de manera literal, no?

Nunca pueden convivir varias culturas juntas, nunca. Al final acaban todos a palos.

No creo que haga falta ponerte ejemplos, puedes salir a darte un paseo por España y verás la ecorresiliencia que se vive en el ambiente.

Suecia estaba de puta madre en 1940, por ponerte un ejemplo claro ¿Ahora como están? ¿Qué ha cambiado?


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2022)

esta serie hace mucha mofa de la progresía nórdica, seguramente por eso no sacaron más temporadas, es hilarante, es noruega:


----------



## Telemaco55 (7 Jun 2022)

Barbas vecino remojar.


----------



## Blackmoon (7 Jun 2022)

Alguien tiene que palmar para que despertemos. Mejor ellos que nosotros. Que empiecen los juegos del hambre!

Los progres nos llevan a esto. Son el principal problema de España (y de Europa).


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No puedo evitar esta vez decir un exabrupto

Que se jodan

No van de feministas y se ponen el trapo de sumisión islámica?

Pues eso, que se jodan

Tor mundo es gueno


----------



## M. Priede (7 Jun 2022)

(14) La diputada sueca que denunció el control de una familia judía en los medios de comunicación, renuncia a sus cargos en el partido | Burbuja.info


----------



## Eremita (7 Jun 2022)

Y en el futuro, nos zamparemos a sus progres y rubios refugiados, que vendrán con ganas de imponer la misma progredumbre que los destruyó, en sus nuevos destinos.
Como hacen los putos argentinos.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (7 Jun 2022)

Suecia ya está perdida


----------



## Iron John (7 Jun 2022)

kunde inte veta


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Jun 2022)

A Suecia le quedan lejísimos los países moronegros. En Suecia tendrían que haber muy pocos o ninguno. Si Suecia está invadida por moronegros es porque el Comunismo y, sobre todo sus votantes, quieren.


----------



## RFray (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BRV-BRV- BRV-BRVTAL, no solo llevan el velo como las morlocks, sino que además miran al suelo con modestia como ellas.

Como saben que a los alfas no pueden hacerle las mismas perrerías que a los omegazos.


----------



## angongo (7 Jun 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Que se jodan. Recogen todo lo que han sembrado. No nos ponían a Suecia de modelo, de pais avanzado y modelo para los demás. Simplemente están obteniendo el resultado de votar socialismo décadas. Que se jodan, poca pena me dan los del Norte de Europa, son unos degenerados y ya lo demostraran.



Ninguna, NINGUNA, PERO NINGUNA PENA ME DAN.-
Al contrario , que se jodan, ahora van a saber lo equivocados
que vivían.-
Y van a estar al servicio de los africanos.-
Años 711.2; solo que esta vez ha sido con el beneplácito y cola-
boración de la población.-
Mucha ja, ja, je ,je ,ji, ji.- Luego el llanto y crujir de dientes.-
Estamos creando a EUROPIA.-
Falta la hambruna que presagian para que vengan 100 millones 
más de africanos, más los que el Sr Biden estime mandarnos.-


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (7 Jun 2022)

Una guerra civil? y quien va a ir a esa GC? Vaya GIlipollez

-El William no puede irse a la guerra porque su mujer no le deja salir de casa despues de las 21:00
-Lucas está en el calabozo por viogen
-Oscar está disponible, pero no tiene armas, ni entrenamiento, ni un duro.
-Hugo no ha nacido, porque fue abortado
-Elias se está cambiando de sexo, y se llamará Erika
-La mujer de Oliver se la está chupando a Mohammed, y le dará hijos
-Liam el Rojo, se ha convertido al Islam porque odia Occidente

Pues eso...


----------



## Buff88 (7 Jun 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Alguien tiene que palmar para que despertemos. Mejor ellos que nosotros. Que empiecen los juegos del hambre!
> 
> Los progres nos llevan a esto. Son el principal problema de España (y de Europa).



El problema es que ya palmó Francia estando al lado, y aun no hay reacción alguna


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (7 Jun 2022)

Vaya, quién hubiera pensado que no se integrarían los musulmanes en el paraíso progre de mr. El Capitan Sweden ?

men realidad no le vendrán mal a suecios y sobre todo suecas, van a ser civilizadas por fin, eso si por pollas moras, afganas y otros pueblos de Ala


----------



## Decipher (7 Jun 2022)

Me la pela.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (7 Jun 2022)

No veo el problema. Han cumplido sus deseos.
Querían tener muchas muheres en el gobierno, y tienen muchas muheres en el gobierno.
Querían acoger muchos musulmanes, y ahora tienen muchos musulmanes.
Pues ya está. Si hubieran tenido otros objetivos, por ejemplo que no te atraquen por la calle, que se los hubieran planteado.
Va a ser que eso ya lo tenían. Un país cívico con relativamente poca delincuencia. Y alguien pensó que era debido a un microclima o algo, y que no es necesario trabajar para tenerlo. Como la señora que da al interruptor y la luz se enciende, y no se le ha ocurrido jamás el curro que hay detrás de que ese interruptor funcione. Ni lo rápido que puede terminarse. En España las señoras muy mayores sí eran conscientes de eso, como ahora lo son en países en guerra.


----------



## todoayen (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (7 Jun 2022)

Los suecos les han fallado


----------



## Disolucion (7 Jun 2022)

Pues aun siendo consciente de que eso va acabar en una sangria ¡¡me congratula enormemente!!!

Y espero que no falte mucho para que en Francia ocurra lo mismo.

Es la unica posibilidad de que en España nos libremos -si es que aun quedase tiempo- de algo asi.

El escarmiento en cabeza ajena.

Si nada de eso ocurre, a Europa no le quedan mas de quince años.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (7 Jun 2022)

Que se jodan...


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Jun 2022)

Barbara Lecner Spectre aprueba este hilo. No dan puntada sin hilo.


----------



## El Fenomeno (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Combativas ante la cultura que les ha permitido ser libres y sumisas ante la musulmana que las quiere llevar a la Edad Media. La izquierda en todo su esplendor. Bye Bye Sweden.


----------



## BananeroGrone (7 Jun 2022)

Llevo 10 años escuchando sobre la decadencia y el fin de Suecia, no me importaría si los moros comienzan a desprender cabecitas rubias. es lo que han votado!


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (7 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ya deberian haber hecho como Noruega, la roja que ha entrado alli se ha puesto a expulsar a vagos, maleantes y delincuentes.
> 
> Cosa que es tan obvia que no se como no es la norma y no lo raro.



¿No lo sabes o lo sabes y no quieres reconocerlo? Plan kalergi.


----------



## cujo (7 Jun 2022)

Estas noticias reconfortan , cuanto antes caiga Suecia antes espabilarán el resto de países ... espero


----------



## Orgelmeister (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bizarroff dijo:


> Gozaría como un maricón con lombrices viendo a los moros pasando a cuchillo a los putos suecos de mierda



Más concretamente a todas estas. Eso sí que sería gozo gozoso gostoso.

Aunque me temo que putamente se salvarán porque les faltará tiempo para calzarse el pañuelo y gritar alajú-palbar, convertirse a la religión de la paz y sumisamente poner el toto a disposición de los yihadistas machotes que rebanan cuellos de manginas y maricones suecos.

Y me uno con furia porcina a la idea de que necesitamos cantidades industriales de sangre civil en otro país progre para tener una posibilidad de salvar el nuestro.

Suecia es perfecto. Oj-alá.

Islamícese, hoy mejor que mañana.


No aprendimos nada de Bosnia.


----------



## Stalkeador (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Irán:



Y seguro que cuando los mandamases de Irán se reunieron fueron directos a saludar al HOMBRE y a ellas ni darles la mano, como si fuesen mierda.


----------



## Calimero (7 Jun 2022)

Tengo un amigo Dr. que le ofrecieron trabajo allí. Se mudó con la familia y duró menos de un año. Me dijo que aquello estaba plagado de inmigración y que la cosa se iba a poner peor...

Cuánta razón tenía


----------



## Vanatico (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## koul (7 Jun 2022)

andresitozgz dijo:


> "Un informe del gobierno sueco que recoge el diario _Sharq al-Awsat_, concluye que el número de áreas denominadas *«zonas de alta peligrosidad»* por* la aplicación de la sharia abiertamente en Estocolmo, creció a 62 en el primer semestre de 2017* sobre las 55 censadas en diciembre de 2016."
> 
> Pues entonces lo que da pena es el medio que publica la noticia... habla del incremento de 2016 a 2017 en una noticia de 2022?



La inmensa mayoría de derechuzos disfruta con esas noticias y los medios derechuzos les dan el pienso que piden. Eres la excepción.


----------



## Marco Porcio (7 Jun 2022)

Tan fácil como huir a aldeas y dejar de trabajar para ellos. Mucho quejarse pero seguro que les siguen dando paguitas y de comer en la boca si hace falta. Para deshacerse de esa gente hay que huir lejos y dejarlos solos, ellos ya se autodestruiran.


----------



## McRotor (7 Jun 2022)

En vista de que Gustav y Erik no ha hecho sus deberes esta claro que el islam sera la tumba de Suecia pero en cambio con el paso del tiempo sera su salvacion como nacion...

...los futuros Ibrahimsson no se van a dejar comer la tostada por Agnes y Matilda.

Si el unico macho alfa que tienen es Ibra y ya sabemos sus origenes.


Por otra parte, me nutre y que se jodan! han mamado bien gordo rabo gUSAno postulandolos como ejemplo mundial de lo que era ser modelno, progre y buenista.


----------



## CommiePig (7 Jun 2022)

wagner dijo:


> Suecia está siendo *desestabilizada* por la *inmigración masiva de musulmanes.* La Policía ha pedido ayuda en varias ocasiones y solo* es cuestión de tiempo que el país necesite la intervención de sus fuerzas militares* para evitar una catástrofe humanitaria.
> 
> Un informe del gobierno sueco que recoge el diario _Sharq al-Awsat_, concluye que el número de áreas denominadas *«zonas de alta peligrosidad»* por* la aplicación de la sharia abiertamente en Estocolmo, creció a 62 en el primer semestre de 2017* sobre las 55 censadas en diciembre de 2016.
> 
> ...



ahhh, pero si criticar la inmigración masiva improductiva, sin verificar antecedentes penales ni sanitarios, es feixismo

en qué quedamos!??

lo evidente, siendo EVIDENTE





pero, claro...de poder no se sa


----------



## CommiePig (7 Jun 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia en el año 2045.



son muy HaBnaZaHos

se adelantan un lustro a la Eurabia 20 50


----------



## B. Golani (7 Jun 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Que les den surströming y salen por patas todos los moros



Que los metan a todos en IKEAs


----------



## Top5 (7 Jun 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Es el fin de la democracia.



No puede haber fin de algo que nunca ha existido.
Quizás sea el fin de una monarquía "constitucional".


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (7 Jun 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> En vista de que Gustav y Erik no ha hecho sus deberes esta claro que el islam sera la tumba de Suecia pero en cambio con el paso del tiempo sera su salvacion como nacion...
> 
> ...los futuros Ibrahimsson no se van a dejar comer la tostada por Agnes y Matilda.
> 
> ...



La nación es el pueblo, no un territorio, mohamed e ibrain no son suecos, así que lo que quede no será la nación sueca. Convertirán esa tierra en la misma mierda de la que proceden, porque sólo saben parasitar.


----------



## CommiePig (7 Jun 2022)

Top5 dijo:


> No puede haber fin de algo que nunca ha existido.
> Quizás sea el fin de una monarquía "constitucional".



la implosión de lo que fue Occidente, con las corrientes marxistas BLM, meeTOO, defund de police, greta HekososteniVle, inmigración ilegal masiva,..y demás mierdas


----------



## Itanimulli (7 Jun 2022)

Sergey Vodka dijo:


> Pues nada ... Abramos una ONG , desde burbuja, para acoger a suecas autóctonas.



Pero si precisamente son ellas las que están disfrutando el paraíso que han creado a su medida. Te iba a salir el tiro por la culata. A tu ong solo irían cucks apaleaos y una vez que tuviesen la nacionalidad votarían a potemos para que a ti también te pagasen las pensiones


----------



## Akira. (7 Jun 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Es el fin de la democracia.



No puede acabar lo que jamás existió.


----------



## Akira. (7 Jun 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Que se jodan. Recogen todo lo que han sembrado. No nos ponían a Suecia de modelo, de pais avanzado y modelo para los demás. Simplemente están obteniendo el resultado de votar socialismo décadas. Que se jodan, poca pena me dan los del Norte de Europa, son unos degenerados y ya lo demostraran.



Aquí también va pasar lo mismo.


----------



## EL FARAON (7 Jun 2022)

Llenar Europa de moros, que podría salir mal???

Y todavía no hemos visto nada.


----------



## il banditto (7 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ya deberian haber hecho como Noruega, la roja que ha entrado alli se ha puesto a expulsar a vagos, maleantes y delincuentes.
> 
> Cosa que es tan obvia que no se como no es la norma y no lo raro.



la mentalidad del noruego y del sueco en ese tema, a pesar de ser países y culturas muy parecidas, es bastante distante, llevo por aquí arriba casi 1 década, he trabajado en ambos países, me desenvuelvo en ambos idiomas, tengo compañeros suecos y noruegos, mi mujer es de aquí, mis hijos han nacido aquí etc y por mucho que se parezcan los dos países, los noruegos no tienen demasiados complejos en decir que quien no aporte y no tenga por qué estar en noruega puerta, para los suecos es un tabú, se ven a sí mismos como culturalmente superiores y con capacidad de poder ayudar, porque son suecia, tienen pasta y valores humanitarios (aunque esos valores les estén suicidando como pais) por lo que no acoger a quien lo necesite sería un acto de deshumanidad, y un buen sueco no es ningún bárbaro ni desalmado, eso sería racista y antes se tiran a las vias al paso del tren a 200km/h que poder ser tachados de racistas. Estan tronados y aceptando la muerte de su pais por voluntad propia con una sonrisa.


----------



## CommiePig (7 Jun 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Llenar Europa de moros, que podría salir mal???
> 
> Y todavía no hemos visto nada.



las go zones, serán islas en medio de Eurabia, la no go zone perpetua


----------



## Chorche (7 Jun 2022)

DUSFRUTEN
LO 
VOTADO


----------



## hemorroide (7 Jun 2022)

Desde mi desconocimiento. ¿Alguien puede reportar qué queda? ¿Hungría? ¿Países bálticos? ¿Finlandia o Noruega?


----------



## aris (7 Jun 2022)

vamos a ser claros, Suecia en este momento es un estado fallido, sin paliativos y sin eufemismos.


----------



## wagner (7 Jun 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Desde mi desconocimiento. ¿Alguien puede reportar qué queda? ¿Hungría? ¿Países bálticos? ¿Finlandia o Noruega?



Creo que Polonia no está muy infectada.


----------



## Switch_46 (7 Jun 2022)

Ahora vienen a llorar, después de advertir cientos de veces que estos mierdas no se adaptan a la sociedad que les acoge, al contrario, imponen su voluntad a base de miedo y victimismo.

Y aquí van por el mismo camino. Sociedad cobarde. A tragar ahora y a llorar lágrimas de sangre.

Y aquí, o espabilamos o nos guillotinan, y yo prefiero morir peleando que vivir con miedo...


----------



## CuervoDrogado (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal que los moros arrasen con todo


----------



## Sardónica (7 Jun 2022)

Metiėndose en la OTAN van a salir del problema 

Qué sobrevalorados han sobrevivido siempre. QUE LES DEN POR CULO A LOS SUECOS.


----------



## Felson (7 Jun 2022)

Tal y a donde han llegado, son los suecos autóctonos los que desestabilizan con su existencia la invasión. Eso sí, ahora ya no hay manera de convencerles de que Suecia no era de raza negra, básicamente, como cualquier niño de primaria sabe (en el año 2075).


----------



## il banditto (7 Jun 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Desde mi desconocimiento. ¿Alguien puede reportar qué queda? ¿Hungría? ¿Países bálticos? ¿Finlandia o Noruega?



yo estuve en hungría la semana pasada y se me caían los cojones al suelo (aparte de buenas chortis) creo que vi 2 negros y 3 moros en 4 días, había bastantes vagabundos/borrachos tirados por los soportales y alrededores de estaciones de metro y gitanos rumanos pidiendo, pero moronegrada casi nula, supongo que no les darán paguitas y no es atractivo parasitar allí.


----------



## V. R. N (7 Jun 2022)

Aquí pasará lo mismo en breve, pero nada oye la gente que es SUBNORMAL se cree que no...que bien me siento no dirigiendo la palabra a socialcomunistas y derechines de pega que no se alzan. O hay un gran reseteo en Europa, que pienso que sólo puede ser cuando los moritos en su salvajismo se dediquen a "molestar" progres a discreción, porque lo bueno de los marrones es que no discriminan, les da igual 8 que 80 y si es mujer mejor que mejor, y a lo mejor ahí se revuelve un poco la cosa....
Pero vamos, el plan sorista ya tendrá en cuenta esa variable del impredecible radicalismo islámico, seguiría con su juego, realmente es demasiado fácil, la población es demasiado subnormal.


----------



## n_flamel (7 Jun 2022)

Está desestabilizada por la Charocracia. La morisma no e sla causa sino la consecuencia.


----------



## Abrazafarolas (7 Jun 2022)

Pillo palomitas para cuando empiecen a rebanar cuellos de infieles buenistas


----------



## Kenpos (7 Jun 2022)

Me nutre gordo. Se lo merecen por manginazos y débiles buenistas. Hay que defender nuestra identidad y cultura, quien no lo vea no es apto para la supervivencia y debe ser y será purgado de la carrera evolutiva mientras los fuertes, como siempren, prevalecen.


----------



## Kabraloka (7 Jun 2022)

todos sabemos cuál es la solución

pero no la quieren aplicar por sus misma "superioridad moral" que nos restriegan una y otra vez. Así que nada, lo que teníamos que hacer es fletar barcos cargados de moronegrada y dejarlos en estocolmo, que allí son tan maravillosos que ya sabrán cuidarlos mejor que nosotros, que somos tontos.
Que les den.


----------



## From Thailand with love (7 Jun 2022)

"Orden de la Medalla de los Serafines de Suecia"


----------



## Marco Porcio (7 Jun 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> las go zones, serán islas en medio de Eurabia, la no go zone perpetua



Te equivocas, esta gente vive de parasitar lo que les dan los europeos, en que les dejen de dar de todo a ver que hacen. En Suecia por mucho que digan les sigue llegando la paguita a cada uno de lo que producen los suecos, el dia que eso pare y pare toda la industria, supermercados etc cierren, a ver que pasa. Te lo digo yo, se irán a otro sitio a parasitar y si no pueden se quedarán a matarse entre ellos. Solo hay que apartarse bien lejos de esos focos, irse a un pueblo recogido, prepararse para la defensa por si acaso y tratar de ser lo más autosuficiente posible. Nada nuevo que no llevemos ya mucho tiempo avisando por aquí.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (7 Jun 2022)

Supongo que lo de entrar en la OTAN es pa intentar los suecos un poco de estabilización, frente a la inmigración muslim.


----------



## latoso (7 Jun 2022)

¿Y los rojos no les han dicho que vale ya y que se porten bien o allí también se pasan el día haciendo el payaso y el ridiculo hablando de cosas de mujeres y mariconas? jolines.

Tener a la rojada en un país es como tener una familia desestructurada, algun miembro alcoholico, yonkarra, ludopata, psicopata, etc..... suele ser causa de todo tipo de problemas, conflictos, violencia, ruina e incluso muerte.

Pues eso son los rojos aplicado a naciones (las femibolches son un subproducto alimentado por los mismos jefes de éstos), lo que ocurre es que lo que llevan años tramando no se ha hecho igual antes, pero el resultado será igualmente tragico y catastrofico. Incluso sin guerra la derrota demografica está ya sentenciada.

Si hay guerra yo no voy a matar moros, voy a ir a matar rojos. Sí, HIJOS DE PUTA, incluidos a vuestros padres o hermanos. Si no la hay también, antes de morir de viejo me llevo a alguno por delante aunque ya no sería lo mismo en posibilidades.


----------



## Nico (7 Jun 2022)

Sé que lo han dicho unas mil veces ya en el hilo, pero es para mi colección personal.

No puedo dejar pasar un hilo como este sin decir "*DISFRUTEN LO VOTADO*" !!  

Listo!, perdón por la digresión, ya pueden continuar con los aportes interesantes.


----------



## noseyo (7 Jun 2022)

Esto opino de Suecia y los suecos


----------



## Tonimn (7 Jun 2022)

Título: "Suecia HA SIDO desestabilizada..."


----------



## little hammer (7 Jun 2022)

Y encima Suecia tiene la tasa de divorcios más alta de Europa 

Tendrá algo que ver?









Divorce rates in European countries 2020 | Statista


According to the 2020 UNIDOMO questionnaire, Portugal clearly led the list of European countries with the highest divorce rate per 100 marriages.




www.statista.com


----------



## Egam (7 Jun 2022)

Suecos : 1-2 hijos por pareja
Musulmanes : X hijos por pareja + subvenciones

Que puede salir mal?


----------



## George Orwell (7 Jun 2022)

Estamos muy, muy cerca de que "todo empiece".


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (7 Jun 2022)

Nutre


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Jun 2022)

Suecia siempre será el primer experimento de Europa


----------



## casaire (7 Jun 2022)

CUANTO DAÑO HA HECHO EL SUFRAGIO UNIVERSAL..... DEJAR VOTAR A LA MUJER HA SIDO LA PERDICIÓN DE OCCIDENTE. ELLA SVOTAN POR MODAS , QUE SI SANCHEZ ES GUAPO LE VOTO , QUE SI EL MORO TIENE UN RABO DE 40 CM , PARA MÍ , QUE SI EL NEGRO ME PREÑA , TODOS BIENVENIDOS.


----------



## Trurl (7 Jun 2022)

Es el socialismo y feminismo gobernantes lo que ha llevado a Suecia al suicidio. Igual que está pasando en Francia, en Alemania y en España.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Jun 2022)

SUECIA : 10 MILLONES DE HABITANTES LA MITAD EXTRANJEROS 

CHINA : 1.400 MILLONES DE HABITANTES - TODOS CHINOS Y PATRIOTAS .

*Hacer creer que ambos son países es uno de tantos engañabobos y bobas. *

El conglomerado de países y culturas llamado China , estuvo a punto de hacerse picadillo después de perder la guerra del Opio , como hicieron con el imperio Otomano o el imperio hispanoamericano . 
No sucedió gracias a un funcionario europeo que sirvió de negociador con los criminales vencedores , a cambio de ingentes montañas de plata que arruinó a ese imperio durante más de un siglo. 

La llamada segunda guerra mundial , fue evitar que se consolidase Estados Unidos de Europa y desde la fecha , los vencedores siguen en el poder haciendo todo lo posible para impedir nuestro desarrollo. 

La atomización de nuestro territorio europeo heredero del imperio romano y luego el de Carlo Magno , que llega a extremos inconcebibles como lo que está sucediendo en España , incluyendo en el gobierno a los terroristas y secesionistas es un acto de guerra y los gobernantes son sicarios de los enemigos. Es esa la razón por la que apoyan la invasión africana : otro acto de guerra sin necesidad de bombas nucleares.

Misteriosamente los mismos que traen millones de moros y negros musulmanes , son los que financian el llamado feminismo que no es otra cosa que convertir a las hembras europeas en eunucos para evitar que nazcan niños. Son los que han provocado a través de la ingeniería social , que millones de europeas hayan decidido asesinar a su propio hijo y que eso les parezca normal .

Son los que con las incomprensibles leyes viogen pretenden crear inseguridad jurídica en los hombres para que no se casen y estimular la destrucción de las familias. 

Es lo que pasa cuando se pierde una guerra . La cuestión es que España no perdió la guerra y sin embargo han conseguido igualmente implantarse.


----------



## Otto_69 (7 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dentro de unos años sera igual en ambas fotos


----------



## LordEntrophy (7 Jun 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Pero es algo que no se podía saber y en lo que nadie reparó ni advirtió jamás.



Ni siquiera en 2016, cuando las zonas _no-go_ censadas eran "tan solo" unas 55


----------



## esBlackpill.com (7 Jun 2022)

Jajsja tranquis que ahora en la OTAN podrán comprar F35 por miles de millones. Todos solucionado.


----------



## olalai (7 Jun 2022)

Tanto experimentar con la eugenesia en el s.XX y ahora se apuntan justo a lo contrario... Al menos algún dirigente reconoce que la han cagado, en España vereis como nada, a practicar el deporte del ridículo en bucle


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Jun 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Por aquellos tiempos la esposa de coveniencia dde un inmigrante español se presento en su komuna de Dinamarca alegando que habia perdido el bolso con una buena pasata dentro, dos salarios de los de entoces....Y le dieron el dinero.
> 
> Eso si, años despues este cordobes harto de los chantajes de esta danesa casada con el por una mesualidad, aunque habian sido novios en un principio, fue a la komuna y les expico que cada dia lo chantajeaba mas. Le dijeron usted no se preocuope que no le vamos a expulsar del pais y a esta zorra la vamos a poner firme.



En una situacion similar aqui, al extranjero le darian la nacionalidad con caracter perpetuo, le darian una paga y culparian de lo sucedido a un varon heterosexual autoctono. La charo de rositas o quiza le dieran otra paga.


----------



## PedrelGuape (7 Jun 2022)

Poco me parece.

No hay castigo ni karma que compense sus decisiones.

QUE SE JO-DAN


----------



## wagner (7 Jun 2022)

Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas cortar, pon las tuyas a remojar.


----------



## Effetá (7 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ya deberian haber hecho como Noruega, la roja que ha entrado alli se ha puesto a expulsar a vagos, maleantes y delincuentes.
> 
> Cosa que es tan obvia que no se como no es la norma y no lo raro.



Yo expulsaría también a los que no son ni vagos, ni maleantes ni delincuentes. No es su sitio. Ni Suecia, ni España ni ningún lugar de Europa. Fuera


----------



## Iuris Tantum (7 Jun 2022)

Noticia viejuna, con fechss de 4-5 de antigüedad.


No obstante, lo que dice es cierto. 

Pero eso de hablar de la desestabilización como algo inminente es exagerado. La decadencia de occidente está siendo lenta y consolidada, y como la decadencia de todos los imperios, llevará siglos que se consume, sin estallidos violentos ni guerras civiles (a lo sumo conflictos puntuales al final del proceso).

Recordemos que Roma estuvo en decadencia varios siglos (3 - 5, según historiadores) hasta que el lado occidental cayó definitamente.


----------



## Tackler (7 Jun 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Ya deberian haber hecho como Noruega, la roja que ha entrado alli se ha puesto a expulsar a vagos, maleantes y delincuentes.
> 
> Cosa que es tan obvia que no se como no es la norma y no lo raro.




Realmente en las dictaduras comunistas de verdad los maleantes lo tienen muy mal para subsistir. Dudo que haya algún maleante en Corea del Norte sin que haya sido enviado a los campos de cultivo tipo gulaj.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Jun 2022)

Me nutre.


----------



## Turbomax (8 Jun 2022)

Suecia dice el gilipollas profundo ….. ¿solo Suecia ?


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (8 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Realmente en las dictaduras comunistas de verdad los maleantes lo tienen muy mal para subsistir. Dudo que haya algún maleante en Corea del Norte sin que haya sido enviado a los campos de cultivo tipo gulaj.



y de alguna manera en algunas dictaduras de ¨derecha¨ tambien.
Se dice que cuando Pinochet llego al poder, cerro la vieja salida de la coca por Chile, tuvieron que experimentar con un nuevo jugador en Colombia.


----------



## Abelinoz (8 Jun 2022)

Vivo en una capital de provincia cercana a Madrid. Hoy en el parque, con mi hija he visto que no se subía a los columpios del parque para tirarse del tobogán. Cuando he mirado había 7 niños en en columpio, ninguno de origen (ya nos entendemos) español. Supongo que los hijos de puta de Feijoo o Sánchez cuando van al parque no ven ese panorama no???

hoy es el tobogán, mañana será un navajazo por la cancha de baloncesto, y pasado un botellazo o una violacion en la discoteca. Que se sepa de una puta vez, es demasiado y origina problemas. Marginación, no adaptación, delincuencia asociada, problemas de aprendizaje, diferencias culturales insalvables, etc etc etc


----------



## Abelinoz (8 Jun 2022)

Y esta semana sale la noticia que están pensando admitir a refugiados centro americanos (Guatemala, El Salvador, Nicaragua) como trabajadores de la construcción (hasta 100k) 

Será genial que traigan gente de uno de los mayores pozos infectos del planeta tierra, no se como no lo hemos pensado antes.

vivan las Maras y los Salvatrucha


----------



## Pabloom (8 Jun 2022)

Se jodan


----------



## Kartoffeln (8 Jun 2022)

Tupper dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia en el año 2045.



2025 más bien


----------



## Viviendo Digno (8 Jun 2022)

Capitán Sweden desea que disfrutes de lo votado.


----------



## DOM + (8 Jun 2022)

Lo vi ya hace 10 años.
Vuelvo dentro de poco. Veremos.
De todas maneras los que hemos vivido toda la vida en Qatarluña estamos curados de espanto.
Que hablamos de Suecia o Daint Denis pero tenemos el Raval o Salt en Gerona que son territorio perdido aquí mismo


----------



## Supremacía (8 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> stieg larsson



Qué asco le tengo a ese puto eunuco de mierda.


----------



## aitoriano (8 Jun 2022)

Mientras están allí no están aquí. Ganamos todos


----------



## reconvertido (8 Jun 2022)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Dentro de unos años sera igual en ambas fotos



No.
Dentro de unos años en ambas fotos habrá hombers.
Peor no serán ni Olaff, Ni Gustaff ni Olson.


----------



## Borzaco (8 Jun 2022)

Suecia consigue lo que lleva años buscando.Malegro por los suecos/es/as etc.


----------



## B. Golani (8 Jun 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Claro ¿Y por qué era igualitaria? Muy sencillo, porque sólo había un pueblo y no 500. Ahora que disfruten de la multiculturalidad y que les den por culo.
> 
> El resto de Europa que se prepare, que esto es el principio del fin del mundo occidental. Gracias al rojerío y a los liberales de mierda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082411



"Muy sencillo, porque sólo había un pueblo y no 500" NO , la culpa es exclusivamente de la inmigracion musulmona.


----------



## germanalca (8 Jun 2022)

Ja ja ja ja ja no se podía saber ... ja ja ja ja lo peor es que el resto de países no lo verán


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Jun 2022)

casaire dijo:


> CUANTO DAÑO HA HECHO EL SUFRAGIO UNIVERSAL..... DEJAR VOTAR A LA MUJER HA SIDO LA PERDICIÓN DE OCCIDENTE. ELLA SVOTAN POR MODAS , QUE SI SANCHEZ ES GUAPO LE VOTO , QUE SI EL MORO TIENE UN RABO DE 40 CM , PARA MÍ , QUE SI EL NEGRO ME PREÑA , TODOS BIENVENIDOS.



El.hombre no vota 'mal'?

Solo la mujer? 

Si retiran el voto a la mujer deben retirarlo tbién al hombre...y vamos a una dictadura militar que seguro nos va mejor.

Taluec


----------



## Garrapatez (8 Jun 2022)

Alguien dijo que si las bigotudas gobernasen en las naciones, el mundo sería un lugar mejor y más pacífico.

No entienden que eso que llaman "paz" no funciona en el mundo real, y para demostración lo de Suecia.


----------



## Avila256 (8 Jun 2022)

Barquero dijo:


> Es el fin de la democracia.



Es la nueva " Democracia de izquierdas " que a votado EU.


----------



## Patito Feo (8 Jun 2022)

"desestabilizado"??


----------



## Covid Bryant (8 Jun 2022)

Tranquis que ahora entran en la OTAN a chupar pollas como @Decimus


----------



## Panzerfaust (8 Jun 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Combativas ante la cultura que les ha permitido ser libres y sumisas ante la musulmana que las quiere llevar a la Edad Media. La izquierda en todo su esplendor. Bye Bye Sweden.



Pues si, visto así resumido es demoledor, es que el nivel de subnormalidad de los progres es delirante, cuando odian algo lo persiguen aunque sea autodestruyendose y lo peor es que lo que odian son su propia cultura y sus raices


----------



## Panzerfaust (8 Jun 2022)

aitoriano dijo:


> Mientras están allí no están aquí. Ganamos todos



Eso es como pensar mientras mi vecino tenga la casa llena de cucarachas en mi casa no estaran


----------



## Oso Amoroso (8 Jun 2022)

Tras un duro proceso de seleccion por mi parte yo puedo acoger si quieren a un par de suecas de linaje contrastado, todo sea por una buena causa.


----------



## Kapitoh (8 Jun 2022)

Ese es el objetivo de estos HDP. Meten inmigracion descontrolada, para que se vaya de madre y justificar un estado policial represivo. "Es por vuestra seguridad" os diran, mientras os obligan a enseñar algun pasaporte digital.


----------



## siroco (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (8 Jun 2022)

Cualquier persona medio lúcida entiende que una sociedad admite unos pocos de cultura y religión diferente y chocante con la local, pero si ese grupo se hace numeroso y cada vez más, no solo esa sociedad se pondrá en peligro al querer los "los visitantes" cambiar el modelo que les acogió, sino que entrara en conflicto abierto entre locales y extranjeros, por suerte muchos países son piloto por delante de España y nos pueden ser de guía para parar a tiempo esa locura. El buenísimo no se se agradece por parte del que no está dispuesto a admitir la cultura y costumbres del país de acogida.


----------



## perrosno (8 Jun 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Gobierno de Suecia en Suecia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tontas del culo nivel top. Patético.


----------



## OvEr0n (8 Jun 2022)

El tema aun no está maduro. Falta una generacion mas de moras preñadas X4 o X5 y un partido "islamista moderado".

El resto de suecos divididos a lo Rodrigos VS Witizanos haran el resto.


----------



## Chocochomocho (8 Jun 2022)

Yo no me voy de este mundo sin ver a Suecia arder. Hazme el favor de concederme eso, Dios.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Jun 2022)

hay más gente en un barrio de Wuhan que en toda Suecia. 
Hay ciudades africanas con muchos más habitantes .

hacer creer que esos experimentos sociales son países es una ingenuidad comparado con los 1.400 millones de habitantes que tienen China e India...


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (8 Jun 2022)

Vaya, otra que aciertan de hace tiempo los conspiracionistas conspiranóicos magufos filofascistas franquistas vox


----------



## racalmatt (8 Jun 2022)

Sartori desvela en un ensayo las paradojas del multiculturalismo


El politólogo propone una sociedad abierta, pero con límites



elpais.com


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Jun 2022)

Son oscuros. Pal caso da igual.

La melanina casi siempre tiene correlación con el atraso.



il banditto dijo:


> la mentalidad del noruego y del sueco en ese tema, a pesar de ser países y culturas muy parecidas, es bastante distante, llevo por aquí arriba casi 1 década, he trabajado en ambos países, me desenvuelvo en ambos idiomas, tengo compañeros suecos y noruegos, mi mujer es de aquí, mis hijos han nacido aquí etc y por mucho que se parezcan los dos países, los noruegos no tienen demasiados complejos en decir que quien no aporte y no tenga por qué estar en noruega puerta, para los suecos es un tabú, se ven a sí mismos como culturalmente superiores y con capacidad de poder ayudar, porque son suecia, tienen pasta y valores humanitarios (aunque esos valores les estén suicidando como pais) por lo que no acoger a quien lo necesite sería un acto de deshumanidad, y un buen sueco no es ningún bárbaro ni desalmado, eso sería racista y antes se tiran a las vias al paso del tren a 200km/h que poder ser tachados de racistas. Estan tronados y aceptando la muerte de su pais por voluntad propia con una sonrisa.



Había un vídeo por ahí de noruegos riéndose de los suecos en una especie de parodia de CSI.



Marco Porcio dijo:


> Te equivocas, esta gente vive de parasitar lo que les dan los europeos, en que les dejen de dar de todo a ver que hacen. En Suecia por mucho que digan les sigue llegando la paguita a cada uno de lo que producen los suecos, el dia que eso pare y pare toda la industria, supermercados etc cierren, a ver que pasa. Te lo digo yo, se irán a otro sitio a parasitar y si no pueden se quedarán a matarse entre ellos. Solo hay que apartarse bien lejos de esos focos, irse a un pueblo recogido, prepararse para la defensa por si acaso y tratar de ser lo más autosuficiente posible. Nada nuevo que no llevemos ya mucho tiempo avisando por aquí.



Matarse entre ellos, ok, siempre ocurre al final. Pero primero van a matar a cualquier melaninodeficiente.



little hammer dijo:


> Y encima Suecia tiene la tasa de divorcios más alta de Europa
> 
> Tendrá algo que ver?



Por supuesto. Correlación asegurada. 

Causa, no lo sé. Consecuencia, tampoco lo sé. 

Pero correlación, seguro que sí. Por descontado.


----------



## little hammer (8 Jun 2022)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Tras un duro proceso de seleccion por mi parte yo puedo acoger si quieren a un par de suecas de linaje contrastado, todo sea por una buena causa.



Como mucho acogerán a una legión de pewdiepies a pagar pensiones


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Jun 2022)

Pues tiene vd razón también. Es cierto que tenemos contraejemplos como Siria o Líbano.

En la foto se veían como oscuros, quizá no me he fijado bien.

En cualquier caso, Occidente es un mundo de melanina decreciente y problemática creciente.


----------



## Santiago4 (8 Jun 2022)

Detenidos 2 marroquíes por abusos sexuales a 8 chicas de las que 3 son menores en las fiestas de Elda


Dos marroquíes de 21 y 31 años han sido puestos a disposición del Juzgado Instrucción de Guardia de Elda por presuntos abusos sexuales.




okdiario.com


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Jun 2022)

es la cultura el factor determinante en la conducta civilizada, nada que ver un musulmán con un cristiano, los acomplejados mediocres no lo quieren reconocer, pero es así.

Los musulmanes en cuanto hacen piña a partir de un número, se les sube la yihad a la cabeza.


----------



## kikelon (8 Jun 2022)

Iba a decir que nos viene bien para que sirva de ejemplo pero me temo que los ideológicamente enfermos y obsesionados con su doctrina ni escucha ni aprenden ni observan ni previenen, son como burros con orejeras, hasta que no les dan en el hocico no para porque no ven nada a lo que anticiparse.


----------



## César92 (8 Jun 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> "Muy sencillo, porque sólo había un pueblo y no 500" NO , la culpa es exclusivamente de la inmigracion musulmona.



Es lo que más han importado.

En España, por ejemplo, país que importa inmigrantes de todos los estercoleros del mundo, también tenemos problemas de violencia callejera y creación de guetos, y no son todos musulmanes precisamente. Aunque de momento no hemos llegado a los niveles de Francia o Suecia, no creo que tardemos en superarlos en menos de una década.


----------



## César92 (8 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Lo vi ya hace 10 años.
> Vuelvo dentro de poco. Veremos.
> De todas maneras los que hemos vivido toda la vida en Qatarluña estamos curados de espanto.
> Que hablamos de Suecia o Daint Denis pero tenemos el Raval o Salt en Gerona que son territorio perdido aquí mismo




Salt podría servir como campo de pruebas para nuevas armas. Ese estercolero está perdido, y lo peor es que se está extendiendo hacia Gerona.


----------



## JoseDa (8 Jun 2022)

Aquí proliferan los ignorantes que se felicitan y no se enteran que los mismos planes que se llevan a cabo en Suecia se están aplicando aquí a marchas forzadas.

Están entrando entre 250-400 ilegales diarios por nuestras fronteras con la complicidad total de este gobierno de traidores.


----------



## wagner (18 Jun 2022)

1


----------

